

Review my Startup - Gifts for your Facebook Friends - alex3780
http://gift.io
Im a designer in the SF Bay area and Gift.io is my attempt at doing a little of what Hunch does - match products to FB users.
======
alex3780
I'm a designer in the SF Bay area and this is my little attempt to do a bit of
what Hunch is doing - sorting products based on FB profiles. I'd love your
feedback, ideas, etc.

------
SHOwnsYou
Dare I ask ... how is this different from regular gifts on facebook?

Also, it 404ed when I tried to log in.

~~~
alex3780
these are real, not virtual, gifts. sorry for the 404. fb's api hates me.

------
TheSOB88
No suggestions for two nerdy friends I have yet to buy gifts for, and generic
female things for my girlfriend. You really have to use your data better to
get good suggestions.

~~~
alex3780
i'm definitely working on more unique gifts for females. sorry for the generic
gifts.

